# Male and Female DT fighting



## makomyday1 (May 2, 2009)

Will Female DT's fight male DT's? 

I've had what I thought was a female DT in the same yard for the past 25 years. We have recently introduced a Male DT into the same yard and the two turtles fight. I suspect the female is defending her territory...


----------



## egyptiandan (May 2, 2009)

I've never heard of a female fighting a male. It sounds to me like you have 2 male Desert tortoises. If you want you can post plastron pictures of the 2 of them and we can give a go at sexing them for you.

Danny


----------



## Candy (May 2, 2009)

That's why I love to come here everyday because everyday you learn something new. I didn't know that Danny so I'm glad I read this one.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 2, 2009)

Usually if the female isn't receptive to the males "advances," she just tucks inside her shell. She USUALLY doesn't fight back. However, the male will ram her, bite her legs, push and shove her trying to let her know he's the big, bad breeding machine and she'd better succumb to him! And during all this, she will either keep eating, close up, or allow him to mount.

Yvonne


----------



## desertsss (May 6, 2009)

Although not common for a female/male fight, with the same girl in her own yard for 25 years, I am just guessing but there is bound to be some kind of territoriality. If a she, has she encountered other tortoises before her new yard mate?


----------



## Laura (May 6, 2009)

I'd seperate them. You cant breed them. at least not legally on Purpose.. stressing them out will make them sick, so either re home the new one or build seperate yards...


----------

